# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box جــديــد النسخة الأخيرة Z3X-Shell V4.7.3 رايط مباشر

## Shamseldeen Victory

السلام عليكم
مرحبا جميعا
مش هنحتاج نشرح الكل يعرفه
برنامج الشيل لبوكس z3x بنسخته الاخيرة مرفوع بواستطي على موقع mediafire
تمت اضافة بعض التحسينات للدرايفر والتنزيل وأصلاح بعض الاخطاء والثقل shell 4.7.3
يفضل عدم تغيير مسار تنصيب الملف  Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Password
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR:ShamsEldeen Victory
SHAKS

----------


## kojyy

مشكور اخى شمس

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> مشكور اخى شمس

   سرني مرورك أخي مجدي

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي شمس

----------


## canivaro

العلامة 20/20

----------


## رضا سات55

بارك الله فيك

----------


## BATMANE

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ahmed4212

مشكور اخى شمس

----------


## البهلول

منوريننننننننننننن :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naderkaod

مشكووور
جدااااا

----------


## zrekkab

شكرا على مجهوداتكم الجبارة

----------


## caputcha

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Cezar76

شكرا اخي العزيز

----------


## essaf_12

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

